# Anyone else done with shimano?



## Big Fish

I am so tired of replacing my stradics every 2 or 3 years I am considering switching to another brand. I dont take great care of my reels other than a freshwater rinse after every trip and an occasional application of oil but eventually the anti reverse fails on almost all of them. Does anyone who fishes a lot recommend diawa?


----------



## BrownDog

I’ll recommend Daiwa, I have BGs that have been very reliable.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I still like my Stradics and have good luck with them but do have a few BGs that have been great and the price is excellent.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I've got a couple of sustains and stradics that I've had for four years or so and they haven't given me any problems other than I had to get one rebuilt after it got dunked pretty bad. Until last year, they got used about 50 days a year. I've had good luck with Daiwa too and wouldn't hesitate to buy.

Edit: My wife has a 15 year old Stella 2500 that she bought off some Japanese dude from Ebay. Still butter smooth.


----------



## Big Fish

SomaliPirate said:


> I've got a couple of sustains and stradics that I've had for four years or so and they haven't given me any problems other than I had to get one rebuilt after it got dunked pretty bad. Until last year, they got used about 50 days a year.


----------



## manny2376

Penn Battle II. If you hunt them down, the 3000’s can be had for around $80, sometimes less. At that price, I consider them disposable. They take a beating with little to no maintenance. I have some that are going on 2 years + or so with just a hose rinse after use. I went away from Shimano years ago and never looked back.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Big Fish said:


>


Well, I was trying to be helpful but ok.


----------



## Big Fish

manny2376 said:


> Penn Battle II. If you hunt them down, the 3000’s can be had for around $80, sometimes less. At that price, I consider them disposable. They take a beating with little to no maintenance. I have some that are going on 2 years + or so with just a hose rinse after use. I went away from Shimano years ago and never looked back.


It really sucks cause I love shimano reels. I have 8 stradics right now and 2 are experiencing this intermittent anti reverse failure on hook sets. Admittedly these failures mostly happen on my redfish reels and not on my trout set ups. Wish I could get more than a handful of years on all my reels before needing replacement. I have never been a fan of penn but maybe I should try one out.


----------



## Big Fish

SomaliPirate said:


> I've got a couple of sustains and stradics that I've had for four years or so and they haven't given me any problems other than I had to get one rebuilt after it got dunked pretty bad. Until last year, they got used about 50 days a year. I've had good luck with Daiwa too and wouldn't hesitate to buy.
> 
> Edit: My wife has a 15 year old Stella 2500 that she bought off some Japanese dude from Ebay. Still butter smooth.



My buddy has a stella that he bought used off ebay and that thing is still chugging along after 5 years. I am sure these would last long enough for me to be happy but I just dont want to spend the coin lol


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

The old silver Stradics never die. I have a couple 3000’s. No you can’t have them. But you can find them from time to time.


----------



## Copahee Hound

I currently have 7 Stradics ranging from 2500-4000, and 1 BG 2500 usually fishing them 2 weekends a month. I can almost set my calendar every year when the pinion bearings or drag washers fail on them! (Yes they are rinsed after every use, no they've never been dunked and yes I do open them up and oil occasionally.) I did switch the drag washers to the Carbon-tex brand have had good luck this year, but 2 of them need another pinion bearing. Knock on wood, haven't had anti reverse problems. I said I was done with Stradics after buying the BG but my local tackle shop has advised me at how hard parts are to come by for the BGs if/when they do fail. Thinking of trying the Florida Fishing Products Osprey 3000 when I get seriously fed up


----------



## Zika

I have a set of Stradic CI4+ that have been going strong for 4 years. I fish them pretty hard but they've never been dunked. Care includes a warm freshwater shower after fishing and a few drops of oil occasionally. The same applies to my Chronarch bait caster, although it's a couple years newer. Daiwa BGs are a good reel, but I'm not giving up the featherweight and smooth drag of my Shimano's. I also have a set of Stellas that are more than 10 years old, but they are on my tournament outfits so they don't have near the mileage.


----------



## Keywester1

The wife loves shimanos but every single one sounds like a coffee grinder. They get used in saltwater probably 50-60 days a year. I have been using daiwa baitcasters for the better part of a decade with no issues, can’t say much for the spinning reels. I have one Saltisit Back Bay I bough recently just to have a spinning reel in my boat and so far so good. Team Daiwa here


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Copahee Hound said:


> I currently have 7 Stradics ranging from 2500-4000, and 1 BG 2500 usually fishing them 2 weekends a month. I can almost set my calendar every year when the pinion bearings or drag washers fail on them! (Yes they are rinsed after every use, no they've never been dunked and yes I do open them up and oil occasionally.) I did switch the drag washers to the Carbon-tex brand have had good luck this year, but 2 of them need another pinion bearing. Knock on wood, haven't had anti reverse problems. I said I was done with Stradics after buying the BG but my local tackle shop has advised me at how hard parts are to come by for the BGs if/when they do fail. Thinking of trying the Florida Fishing Products Osprey 3000 when I get seriously fed up


I’ve heard those FL reels are absolute dogshit.


----------



## lemaymiami

Any anti-reverse that fails on a Stradic is usually because some oil or grease has gotten to the roller clutch unit... Anyone that liberally oils the spool shaft will notice their anti-reverse begin to slip and it will only get worse over time until you tear down the reel far enough to get to the roller clutch assembly and clean it off with mineral spirits or other solvent....

Over the years I’ve had very few roller clutches that wore out and needed replacing- but many more that just needed to have grease or oil removed.

My main complaint with Shimano is not keeping a good parts supply for the reels they sell over time... I can’t imagine the feeling of having a high end reel that becomes worthless when one part breaks or wears out...
It’s bad enough when it happens to one of the dozen or so Stradics I’ve had over the years.


----------



## Big Fish

lemaymiami said:


> Any anti-reverse that fails on a Stradic is usually because some oil or grease has gotten to the roller clutch unit... Anyone that liberally oils the spool shaft will notice their anti-reverse begin to slip and it will only get worse over time until you tear down the reel far enough to get to the roller clutch assembly and clean it off with mineral spirits or other solvent....
> 
> Over the years I’ve had very few roller clutches that wore out and needed replacing- but many more that just needed to have grease or oil removed.
> 
> My main complaint with Shimano is not keeping a good parts supply for the reels they sell over time... I can’t imagine the feeling of having a high end reel that becomes worthless when one part breaks or wears out...
> It’s bad enough when it happens to one of the dozen or so Stradics I’ve had over the years.


Thank you for posting this! I will look up how to do this and try it out. I will be very happy if this fixes my issues. 

Its almost like the anti reverse gives out for a split second while setting the hook. The handle will spin around several times and then it catches itself. Between missing the fish and the handle knocking your knuckle it is a "reel" pain in the arse. Thanks again!


----------



## Seymour fish

B


Big Fish said:


> It really sucks cause I love shimano reels. I have 8 stradics right now and 2 are experiencing this intermittent anti reverse failure on hook sets. Admittedly these failures mostly happen on my redfish reels and not on my trout set ups. Wish I could get more than a handful of years on all my reels before needing replacement. I have never been a fan of penn but maybe I should try one out.


Big, Cast aside your bias and go battle 2 FTW. Thank me later. Seymour


----------



## Water Bound

Have both Stradic FK’s and the BG’s in multiple sizes. Both have been flawless, but will only be buying the BG’s going forward... can’t beat them for the quality/value.


----------



## DuckNut

Got rid of Shimano a long time ago and I am loaded up with Fin-nor mega liters that are 20 years old and they have never had a screw taken out, never greased, zero maintenance other than rinsing after using.

But of course they stopped making them.

I needed a new one last year so I bought one from a recommendation on here and it was crap. I actually took it off the rod and threw it in the gulf. 

I bought my very first Diawa and so far so good. If it fails it will join its cousin.


----------



## Seawoods

Yes, I'm done with Shimano. They don't last for me. Penn and Daiwa suit me better.


----------



## seapro17sv

Big Fish said:


> I am so tired of replacing my stradics every 2 or 3 years I am considering switching to another brand. I dont take great care of my reels other than a freshwater rinse after every trip and an occasional application of oil but eventually the anti reverse fails on almost all of them. Does anyone who fishes a lot recommend diawa?


 A few years back I bought 9 Shimano Sahara's over the course of about a year and all but one failed with something binding up internally making it difficult to almost impossible to turn the handle after making a few casts. One of these reels started binding up on the first day. These were in the 100 dollar price range, and I paid extra for the warranty on some of them so recovered most of my money. Switched to Penn battles, buying 3 or 4 in the same price range, and they all failed internally as well in a short period of time. About 2 years ago I went to the Daiwa 2500's, eventually buying 5 of them from 78-99 bucks each. They're used weekly, only throwing artificial baits, 10's of 1000's of casts, and they are flawless. Unless Penn and Shimano make some changes to their reels I'll never give them another dime.


----------



## Guest

Big Fish said:


> I am so tired of replacing my stradics every 2 or 3 years I am considering switching to another brand. I dont take great care of my reels other than a freshwater rinse after every trip and an occasional application of oil but eventually the anti reverse fails on almost all of them. Does anyone who fishes a lot recommend diawa?


I've added Florida Fishing Products Osprey series to my fly fishing arsenal. Quality gear at very reasonable prices. Haven't had the gear long enough for any long range reviews, but in the months of guiding, the gear has performed flawlessly. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chad Cohn

Well because I'm cheap I have a few different spinners. Penn Fierce II (recommendation from a guide buddy), Kastking, Picisifun and a Cabela's Salt Striker (which I think is made by Shimano). Out of all of them I would say I "like" the Penn the best. Very solid and easy to maintain. The Kastking is good too and again very solid. The Picisifun is a backup the Salt Striker is my wife's. These are sizes 3000-4000. I'm not fanatical about my maintenance but I do rinse after every trip in the salt and I have them in covers while stored in the house. Nowadays with most everything being made in China you just never know the quality so I do what I can to improve longevity but again I do not take huge pains in the maintenance dept. Now my casters are a different story because I use them all the time.


----------



## Tailwaters

For the last few years I have been leaning more and more towards Diawa reels. I don't dislike Shimano but feel like the better value is with Diawa. The newer Ballistic LT cost about the same as a Stradic Ci4. I've owned one for a year or two now and it has fallen in the water twice. The mag oil must work since it still operates like new. All I did to clean it was dunk in fresh water and oil the roller bearing. I also own a couple Saltist, BG's and Fuego LT and have yet to have any issues with them either. Stradic are good reels though and am suprised you have had those issues.


----------



## mbhale

+1 for the Diawa Ballistic LT. My wife and I kayak fish a lot. On the yak, it seems the reel inevitably gets some spray. After my wife dunked my BG, that was the nail in the coffin and I looked for a sealed reel. The Ballistic LT has been great. It's crazy light. Have it paired with a GLoomis EX6. Very lightweight rig.


----------



## jimsmicro

I don't think any of the high end stuff holds up well enough to justify its price tag personally. I think when you fish salt the best course of action is to buy something cheap enough to treat as disposable. When it costs 40 bucks to even service a reel, it starts to make sense to just buy something that costs 75-100 dollars and use it until it's a piece of junk and then just get a new one. I started with the Pflueger Presidents and they actually surprised me. Really the only failures I had were with the chrome finish coming off the handle (cosmetic really) and the line roller seizing up and needing to be lubed/cleaned. But they were smooth and had really nice drags. I ended up getting a Pflueger Supreme reel after having good service from many Presidents. They're lighter and just as reliable, and the finish doesn't come off the handle. You can find them for 80 bucks or sometimes less. I highly recommend them, and the disposable approach.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jimsmicro said:


> I don't think any of the high end stuff holds up well enough to justify its price tag personally. I think when you fish salt the best course of action is to buy something cheap enough to treat as disposable. When it costs 40 bucks to even service a reel, it starts to make sense to just buy something that costs 75-100 dollars and use it until it's a piece of junk and then just get a new one. I started with the Pflueger Presidents and they actually surprised me. Really the only failures I had were with the chrome finish coming off the handle (cosmetic really) and the line roller seizing up and needing to be lubed/cleaned. But they were smooth and had really nice drags. I ended up getting a Pflueger Supreme reel after having good service from many Presidents. They're lighter and just as reliable, and the finish doesn't come off the handle. You can find them for 80 bucks or sometimes less. I highly recommend them, and the disposable approach.


Or just maintain your reels. I have never had to throw a reel away and all I have is the higher end equipment. It seems lazy to just let a reel corrode then chunk it and buy another for $70-80 when you could just get the $150-175 option and rinse and dry after each trip and lube about twice a year.


----------



## Forcefed

I have owned and broken or had fail stradics of different models, penn battle II’s, and a few others that were not worth mentioning. Growing up on a pier and flipping fish all day every day you find out that no small spinning reel will live through use and abuse for any length of time without replacement parts. I look at all my small spinning reels as tools that require regular Maintenance and part replacement. Just part of the game. (Insert shameless plug about how I love my $480 Van Staal VR50).


----------



## MariettaMike

I've had the same Sustain reels for years, and the only thing I've done is replace the stainless bearings with ceramic on the 3000 that got dunked kayak fishing.

Maybe you should fly fish more and your spinning reel problems go away.


----------



## tailchaser16

What models? I will buy them!


----------



## Guest

I have stradics that are 10+ years old and still going. Rinse after use. Tear down and clean every year or so, and they’ll keep going. 

I bought one FI a while back, so I haven’t used an FJ or FK. The others are FH and prior.


----------



## lemaymiami

Pray you never need a handle on that FH - since you won't find one without buying a whole used reel... and that's just one of the parts "discontinued" when they actually mean they long ago quit importing those parts... Or a pinion gear for one of the old FE models, and so it goes.. I have at least a half dozen Stradics that are just gathering dust these days - I suppose they'll make pretty good parts reels... but I'm not buying Stradics any more...

Shimano makes good reels - but without parts for specific models you better be taking really good care of ones over seven years old... I can repair darned nearly any reel - if I can get a schematic and the parts for that specific reel model.... I have no problem getting most of what I need for Penn and Daiwa - and so far whenever I've needed parts for Quantums they've been available as well...


----------



## Snakesurf

I have found that the cheap Shimano spinning reels (Nexave) last about as long as the expensive ones. Don't waste your money get the cheap ones and you won't be so pissed off.


----------



## biggiesmalls

Daiwa all the way. They seem to improve upon everything that Shimano puts out. Example the Ballistic LT, like a Ci4 but sealed, lighter, and better capacity for the same price. My go-to inshore reel as of now.
Waiting for Alan Hawk's review on the 2020 Saltigas (impatiently), but from the looks of it they are miles ahead of the 2019 Stella. That model Stella seems to offer few improvements over the Saragosa which is like a third of the price, whereas the Saltiga features new technologies that have yet to be seen in any kind of reel.

I'll be springing for a Certate or Exist at some point 

There are downsides, like having to send magseal reels directly to Daiwa centers for servicing, so if you like servicing your own reels it may not be the best choice. But the dealbreaker for me is having to replace Shimanos, after 5 years they stop producing parts for them so you're forced to either take pristine care of it and rarely fish it or buy the new model...

Used to recommend the Penn Battle as THE REEL for low budgets but the Daiwa BG knocks the Battle out of the park, not even close.


----------



## Big Fish

MariettaMike said:


> Maybe you should fly fish more and your spinning reel problems go away.


I am all about using the best gear to catch the most/biggest fish. In saltwater I use conventional gear but I strictly fly fish for freshwater trout.


----------



## jimsmicro

If you start fly fishing I guarantee it won't save you any money, it will just open a wormhole in your wallet that drains everything inside.


----------



## Big Fish

jimsmicro said:


> If you start fly fishing I guarantee it won't save you any money, it will just open a wormhole in your wallet that drains everything inside.


That wormhole opened many, many years ago for me (I grew up out west). Fortunately I only fly fish in freshwater for trout.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I like to say that I don't to a lot of saltwater fly fishing because I'm a purist, but it's really because my double haul is garbage.


----------



## Marker10

Penn Conflict and Conflict II are my go to followed by the Spinfisher V and VI. I can get parts for all of my old Conflicts and current models via mail order. Paired with Bull Bay 7’6” rods it makes a great combination.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

I’ve had good luck with the Penn Slammer 3s but they are heavy and do require occasional grease. All my Stradics grind, especially at the line roller. I’ve gotten them fixed and now are mainly reserved for freshwater....


----------



## lemaymiami

Bearings can go bad on any reel... keep them lubed and they last a lot longer... Once again my beef with Shimano is not that it needs maintenance - all reels do... It's just that when you keep a tight parts supply it really hurts folks that have your reels....

I'm afraid that these days few shops actually have skilled reel repairmen at all -and most big box stores have a very liberal warranty policy since they don't make the slightest attempt to repair any either... Your reel has a problem? Here's a new one... then they take the reel with a problem and drop it in the garbage can... And so it goes...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lemaymiami said:


> Bearings can go bad on any reel... keep them lubed and they last a lot longer... Once again my beef with Shimano is not that it needs maintenance - all reels do... It's just that when you keep a tight parts supply it really hurts folks that have your reels....
> 
> I'm afraid that these days few shops actually have skilled reel repairmen at all -and most big box stores have a very liberal warranty policy since they don't make the slightest attempt to repair any either... Your reel has a problem? Here's a new one... then they take the reel with a problem and drop it in the garbage can... And so it goes...


That’s the world we live in now and why everything is made to be disposable...obsoletism


----------



## jimsmicro

SomaliPirate said:


> I like to say that I don't to a lot of saltwater fly fishing because I'm a purist, but it's really because my double haul is garbage.


Honestly a lot of people use the double haul as a crutch for poor casting technique. With that said, any time I bring a fly rod saltwater fishing the wind kicks up and makes me work for it.


----------



## Rookiemistake

sustain fg 1000 is about all i use. Its been serviced every other year since being launched in 2012( i think). Bearings go bad on most reels. Heres the kicker ,i never wash it with clean water.take it out the boat, clean boat, and put it back in boat. To me most people blast the reels with the hose after use and then wonder why the bearings go to crap. If you have to wash ,spray it with a mist and since it wasnt blasted with a saltwater hose should be no issue. Shimano has been great for service in my opinion.


----------



## SymmFish

Penn Clash is my “nice” one that I use all the time and I have 2 backups that are Penn Battle IIs. All of them have been awesome and rock solid. Little freshwater rinse after I use them and they keep chugging. 
Friend got me a 13 Fishing Prototype TX spinning reel and I haven’t enjoyed it much at all. It is extremely rough and doesn’t seem to perform as well.


----------



## Loganaire

I have used or purchased most of the reels talked about and still choose to use Shimano's. Daiwa is a close second in my opinion. I love the BG's and Ballistics. Based on what I was told from a very reputable tackle repair shop and a Shimano Rep at ICAST, you are not supposed to be washing down your reels with a hose. It forces water into the reel and causes premature failure of the components. For example: Say there was salt spray caked into the crevices and entry points near the bearings from some nasty chop, if you let it dry and did a hose down, the freshwater rinse could dissolve and force the salt into the areas that could cause failure. Average water hose is 40-60 PSI. This is well above the 15 PSI jets needed to meet the IP66 rating. Most of mine get a quick wipe down with a wet rag. Sometimes a very light spray on the rods and handles if they are really gross. The only time I've had to have my stradics, sustains or saragossa's fail is when they were fully submerged. My 5000C Stradic was soaked in the livewell for a good 2 minutes when I ran to net a fish, three weeks later it was grinding bad. Two bearings and its been perfectly fine every since. I'm not bashing anyones technique or brand loyalty, just sharing my experience and what I have been told by industry professionals. And if you really are donw with Shimano's, try a Daiwa! Thanks


----------



## Big Fish

Loganaire said:


> I have used or purchased most of the reels talked about and still choose to use Shimano's. Daiwa is a close second in my opinion. I love the BG's and Ballistics. Based on what I was told from a very reputable tackle repair shop and a Shimano Rep at ICAST, you are not supposed to be washing down your reels with a hose. It forces water into the reel and causes premature failure of the components. For example: Say there was salt spray caked into the crevices and entry points near the bearings from some nasty chop, if you let it dry and did a hose down, the freshwater rinse could dissolve and force the salt into the areas that could cause failure. Average water hose is 40-60 PSI. This is well above the 15 PSI jets needed to meet the IP66 rating. Most of mine get a quick wipe down with a wet rag. Sometimes a very light spray on the rods and handles if they are really gross. The only time I've had to have my stradics, sustains or saragossa's fail is when they were fully submerged. My 5000C Stradic was soaked in the livewell for a good 2 minutes when I ran to net a fish, three weeks later it was grinding bad. Two bearings and its been perfectly fine every since. I'm not bashing anyones technique or brand loyalty, just sharing my experience and what I have been told by industry professionals. And if you really are donw with Shimano's, try a Daiwa! Thanks


Ill chill out on my hose washing. This seems like sound advice. Thanks.


----------



## Tailwaters

It is also good to tighten down the drag before rinsing off to prevent any salt from getting in. Just don't forget to loosen them up all the way once dry.


----------



## Loganaire

Tailwaters said:


> It is also good to tighten down the drag before rinsing off to prevent any salt from getting in. Just don't forget to loosen them up all the way once dry.


Thats a really good idea. I'm going to start doing that.


----------



## Loganaire

Big Fish said:


> Ill chill out on my hose washing. This seems like sound advice. Thanks.


Hope it works out for you. Its frustrating to spend hundreds on equipment and have it not work properly.


----------



## BobGee

Loganaire said:


> I have used or purchased most of the reels talked about and still choose to use Shimano's. Daiwa is a close second in my opinion. I love the BG's and Ballistics. Based on what I was told from a very reputable tackle repair shop and a Shimano Rep at ICAST, you are not supposed to be washing down your reels with a hose. It forces water into the reel and causes premature failure of the components. For example: Say there was salt spray caked into the crevices and entry points near the bearings from some nasty chop, if you let it dry and did a hose down, the freshwater rinse could dissolve and force the salt into the areas that could cause failure. Average water hose is 40-60 PSI. This is well above the 15 PSI jets needed to meet the IP66 rating. Most of mine get a quick wipe down with a wet rag. Sometimes a very light spray on the rods and handles if they are really gross. The only time I've had to have my stradics, sustains or saragossa's fail is when they were fully submerged. My 5000C Stradic was soaked in the livewell for a good 2 minutes when I ran to net a fish, three weeks later it was grinding bad. Two bearings and its been perfectly fine every since. I'm not bashing anyones technique or brand loyalty, just sharing my experience and what I have been told by industry professionals. And if you really are donw with Shimano's, try a Daiwa! Thanks


Anyone spraying Reel Magic on their reels? Has it helped?


----------



## Loganaire

BobGee said:


> Anyone spraying Reel Magic on their reels? Has it helped?


My grandfather used Spirex 2000 reels for as long as I can remember and kept them running for YEARS. He absolutely swore by reel magic. I just feel weird spraying anything on my reels. I mean I'll give them a wipe down maybe once a year with some Yamaha Yama Shield on a rag. 

Whats everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## SomaliPirate

I spray mine down with Penn reel cleaner before I mist them with the hose.


----------



## Backwater

Big Fish said:


> I am so tired of replacing my stradics every 2 or 3 years I am considering switching to another brand. I dont take great care of my reels other than a freshwater rinse after every trip and an occasional application of oil but eventually the anti reverse fails on almost all of them. Does anyone who fishes a lot recommend diawa?


I was done with them around `05 when my buddy put an Okuma Epixor in my hand and I couldn't tell the difference between the way the Stradic and the Okuma Epixor worked. Funny thing is, they are 1/3 the price and last 3 times as long in the salt as any Stradic I've ever had. Today, 15yrs later, they still hold true to what I just said and Okuma Epixors are still my go-to spinning reels.


----------



## Loganaire

Backwater said:


> I was done with them around `05 when my buddy put an Okuma Epixor in my hand and I couldn't tell the difference between the way the Stradic and the Okuma Epixor worked. Funny thing is, they are 1/3 the price and last 3 times as long in the salt as any Stradic I've ever had. Today, 15yrs later, they still hold true to what I just said and Okuma Epixors are still my go-to spinning reels.


I've never used the Epixor but have not had great experiences with Okuma. What kind of fishing do you typically do with them? All sizes?


----------



## timogleason

BobGee said:


> Anyone spraying Reel Magic on their reels? Has it helped?


Never used reel magic but I stopped rinsing my reels about 18 months ago. I fish daily and was constantly having roller bearing issues. Took them apart monthly and lubed but they still always failed on a regular basis. What I did start doing was spraying a rag with Corrosion X and wiping that all over my reels forcing some onto the roller bearing as well. I have not had any issues since I started doing this. Retiring all my Shimanos and switching to Florida Fishing Products Ospreys didn't hurt either. After wiping reels, I put in a ziplock bag and once rag is saturated with the Corrosion X, only have to recharge every couple of weeks of daily use. Best thing I have done with my fishing tackle in a LONG time.


----------



## Water Bound

I spray my reels CRC 6-56 after every couple outings. My Stradics and BG’s still look great after 3-4 years


----------



## BobGee

timogleason said:


> Never used reel magic but I stopped rinsing my reels about 18 months ago. I fish daily and was constantly having roller bearing issues. Took them apart monthly and lubed but they still always failed on a regular basis. What I did start doing was spraying a rag with Corrosion X and wiping that all over my reels forcing some onto the roller bearing as well. I have not had any issues since I started doing this. Retiring all my Shimanos and switching to Florida Fishing Products Ospreys didn't hurt either. After wiping reels, I put in a ziplock bag and once rag is saturated with the Corrosion X, only have to recharge every couple of weeks of daily use. Best thing I have done with my fishing tackle in a LONG time.


That sounds like a great idea. I’m going to try it. Thanks.


----------



## DBStoots

Mist, dry, wipe down with reel cleaner, spray Lemon Pledge on a rag and wipe down reel and rod.


----------



## JRHorne

Love my BG3000 series. Hard to beat when you get it for $90. My Penn Battle II 4000 has also been great, and it was $90 shipped... with their medium action 7' rod.

I've pined over a Stradic FL/FK for a year now, and the more I read on them, the more I just can't.

I just got a Quantum Smoke S3 PT Inshore to try. It retails for $180, I have a friends and family discount for 40% off so I got it for $114. Out of the box, I am VERY impressed with how light it is. I do worry the hears are not fantastic, as my initial handle spin left me wanting more. However it is highly reviewed and with Quantum being a part of Zebco, hopefully if I ever need warranty work or after warranty parts, I'm in luck.

I will also echo I've been impressed with the 2 Okuma's I've had, but they were obtained CHEAP on clearance and if they last me 2 years, they were worth it.


----------



## Bobby Crevasse

Quantum Cabo’s are all I have bought spinning reel wise since 2003. One last sixteen years only services once or twice. They get hosed down after a trip.


----------



## Dallas Furman

At one point in my life I was a big shimano fan...wouldn’t use anything else. 
Long story short...moved on to Lews for my baitcasters and Diawa for my spinners and never looked back


----------



## devrep

been using diawa spinning reels







for years. started with the Sol, have 4 of them. 2 have gotten a little noisy but have never been serviced (blush). 2 are as quiet as new. they only get used now by the grand children. The Sol was discontinued years ago (although they came out later with a Sol II and now a Sol III) and replaced by the ballistic. my grandson has one of those about 2 years old and always picks it over his other reel which is a stradic.
my go to diawas last few years are an exist, a branzino and a certate, all in the 3000 series but my favorite diawa of all doesn't even say diawa on it anywhere.


----------



## Get Tight!

manny2376 said:


> Penn Battle II. If you hunt them down, the 3000’s can be had for around $80, sometimes less. At that price, I consider them disposable. They take a beating with little to no maintenance. I have some that are going on 2 years + or so with just a hose rinse after use. I went away from Shimano years ago and never looked back.


I'm with you! I have stradics that I bought the same time I bought my battles and the shimanos are like temperamental sports cars. They are really nice and shiny out of the box, but you put em to work and they tend to whine a lot. The Battles are a bit cumbersome, but they are rock solid and never complain.


----------



## Chasntuna

As of right now, I am absolutely done with Shitmano. 2 minutes ago, took a shimano clarus casting rod from my rod rack and the bastard broke 24 " from the tip. Just last week, broke a shimano clarus spinning rod in about the same place, after it broke 3" off the tip a year ago. Many years ago, had a Trinidad 20 reel I bought for light tuna fishing on the west coast, after 3 or 4 fish, the engage lever broke. Needless to say, they make pure crap in my opinion and I will never buy a Shimano product again!. Been fishing 40 years and I have not broken any other rod I've bought or built and the only reel that has ever broke is a Newell and a quantum that got salt soaked and locked the gears up. 

Shimano.......GOOD RIDDENS!


----------



## Talos353

Daiwa intentionally makes reels very hard to maintain/service/repair on your own. Good luck with the fees Daiwa charges to repair or replace even minor parts in their top end reels (Saltiga mainly). Just ask people how much they are getting charged by Daiwa. Shimano has a far superior service program. The OP opened his post by stating that he doe not take care of his reels, and then complaining about his reels failing. I dont get it.


----------



## mro

I've got an old Calcutta 400, Triton 300 and a TLD10. All are 30 to 40 years old which I service each year. All good to go.

I can't think of the companies name but they make after market drag washers that are better than the factories for older reels. Mikes reel repair may have turned me on to them.
Also, Mikes on occasion had parts no longer available from the factories.


----------



## Wbyman

I am going with Penn.


----------



## Billy32303

Shimano has provided great service on my stellas. Love those reels and service was not expensive at all.


----------



## Cam

Bobby Crevasse said:


> Quantum Cabo’s are all I have bought spinning reel wise since 2003. One last sixteen years only services once or twice. They get hosed down after a trip.


Cabo is probably the best high quality spinning reel that doesn't cost a fortune. I fish the little stuff mostly but occasionally I will tie on a steel leader and fish a big piece of cut bait. I know it can handle the really big stuff like a bull shark and still perform very well on the day-to-day smaller fish.


----------



## Billy32303

I bought my stellas used.


----------



## Copahee Hound

mro said:


> I've got an old Calcutta 400, Triton 300 and a TLD10. All are 30 to 40 years old which I service each year. All good to go.
> 
> I can't think of the companies name but they make after market drag washers that are better than the factories for older reels. Mikes reel repair may have turned me on to them.
> Also, Mikes on occasion had parts no longer available from the factories.


carbontex drag washers


----------



## Flatsfishing nut

No... Ill never be done with Shimano. Being a charter captain/guide/mate most all my life and putting brand and reels thru the wringer of googans day in day out tells the tell. I would put Penn reels at the very top overall and Diawa at the very bottom overall. some Shimanos are overall good... some not so much. haha. Ive had stradics 2500-4000 going on close to a decade without a hitch whereas other Shimanos in the same class went about 2-3 years .I rinse all my reels off and then back the drags off. Only lube if there is or was a problem. Thats my maintanience. A reel that doesnt go several years without a super smooth drag is my biggest pet peeve period


----------

